# Where to buy HD-DVDs?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think I'm about to take the plunge and buy one of the Toshiba HD-DVD players... I just can't stand it much longer.

Where are you guys that have the player getting your HD DVDs from? Are they all $19.99 and $27.99 with no discounts anywhere?

I'm seeing a few small discounts at Amazon... and free shipping for over $25, which would apply to me cause I'll order several.

Thanks!


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Best Buy and Wal-Mart. WM has better prices. Some people have good luck making BB price match with the Target website (Target is supplied by Amazon). Warner Home Video actually has a good deal over the net.

Bob


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

http://www.bestprices.com/cgi-bin/vlink/hddvd_index.html

This link looks like they have some good prices. I havent ordered from them yet but I was looking around for where to buy them myself.

Since there isnt to many hd-dvd's actually released yet I was kinda hoping to find somewhere that had a package deal to order all of them or maybe just a club membership till I had them all.

But either way I dont think it will be to hard to twist Sonnie's arm on buy one. All you have to do Sonnie is go to the store and see the side by side demo showing HD compared to regular dvd.

Just tell the wife it is a research project for this site...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay... here's the deal with Amazon. Most of their prices are the same or a little cheaper than other places. If you order 3 or more... you get 10% off all HD-DVDs ordered for one year. You also get 10% off HD players and free shipping on the DVDs. Pretty good deal.

Here is my order:

Subtotal of Items: $133.44
Shipping & Handling: $7.93
Super Saver Discount: -$7.93
Promotion Applied: -$13.34
------
Total for this Order: $120.10

Shipping Method: FREE Super Saver Shipping

Shipping estimate for these items: June 23, 2006
Delivery estimate: June 29, 2006 - July 1, 2006

"The Bourne Supremacy [HD DVD]"
Bourne Supremacy; HD DVD; $24.49
Sold by:Amazon.com

"The Chronicles of Riddick [HD DVD]"
Chronicles of Riddick; HD DVD; $24.49
Sold by:Amazon.com

"U-571 [HD DVD]"
U571; HD DVD; $24.49
Sold by:Amazon.com

"Goodfellas [HD DVD]"
HD DVD; $19.99
Sold by:Amazon.com

"Swordfish [HD DVD]"
HD DVD; $19.99
Sold by:Amazon.com

"The Fugitive [HD DVD]"
HD DVD; $19.99
Sold by:Amazon.com


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I purchased 3 movies at best buy last weekend.

Serenity (looked excellent on it)
Van Helsing (havent watched it yet)
Jarhead (been there, dont need to see it again, but family wants to see it)

Now there werent any discounts here but had a giftcard to blow so I just went to Sears and picked up 3 more

The Last Samurai (24.99)
Apollo 13 (29.99)
Million Doallar Baby (24.99)

Besides that the only other hd-dvd movie Sears had was Phantom of the Opera. The Toshiba was actually lower in price then last weekend only $475, last week it was $500. Last weekend they didnt have them in stock though, there was no reason to ask this weekend so I'm not sure and I guess that would be dependent on the individual stores anyway.

I'll look into the amazon for future ones. I'd like to find something like Sonnie mentioned with Columbia House that has a membership but I havent seen them advertising hd-dvd's yet.

From what I read in other articles though there could be up to 200 movies our for it by August.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I imagine it will take a few years for someone like Columbia House to start offering HD DVDs. Prices will probably have to come down first.

200 movies to choose from would be great.

Btw... I really enjoyed that Phantom of the Opera movie in SD-DVD... I own it.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Btw... I really enjoyed that Phantom of the Opera movie in SD-DVD... I own it.


Well theres no accounting for taste, you like Pink Floyd too... :rofl:


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I just ordered 5 hd movies from Amazon. 

Training Day
Swordfish
Constantine
The Fugitive 
U-571

Totaled about $95 for the 5 movies. So it averaged about $20 each with the discount and shipping included.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I bet you order POTO on HD-DVD too and just didn't list it... lol


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I bet you order POTO on HD-DVD too and just didn't list it... lol


yea poto and pink floyd I wanted something that would annoy the wife and put me to sleep..... :snoring:


----------

